# Washing Machine (Product Photography)



## Designer.Danish (Apr 20, 2017)

Hi Friends , Review my pictures and send me your feedback






 @ Flicker





 @ Flicker


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 20, 2017)

What are you asking?
That using simple photoshop skills worked to change the background and ground?


----------



## Designer.Danish (Apr 20, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> What are you asking?
> That using simple photoshop skills worked to change the background and ground?



I want to know the quality work I had done after capturing the image & also that I capture this picture in right way or not and the details of the image is clear or not before / after editing??


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 20, 2017)

how was your setup?

On the left machine on the white background, at the bottom I see a lot of washed out edges as compared to the image on the messy background.

The 2nd one may be a bit over exposed.  Maybe bring the Blacks down a bit too.  Some of the buttons on the back are not legible.  And I may see some flare spots on the image - maybe over the blue label.

But for a catalog page that needs consistent white/blown out backgrounds it's pretty good.  people aren't going to scan for little quirks.  As long as all the buttons/writings, etc are clearly defined with good Depth Of Field, and the edges are too blown out you're doing good.

I don't do much product items though so hopefully someone with more experience will chime in.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 20, 2017)

Please post product images in the product gallery.  Thanks!


----------

